# Happy Birthday Kara!!!



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kara~ hope it is an AWESOME one!!!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:drum:Kara I hope your Birthday is Great ! Hears to you:tea:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kara! I hope you're having a fabulous day!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope your wishes come true!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kara! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hav a great day Kara.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you!! Love that cake dude..

I'm actually in a really bad mood and a series of things gone wrong today..but the day isn't over, maybe it'll turn around.

:grouphug: thanks for the bday wishes, guys and gals!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday, Kara. Sorry your day was not so happy. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope your day ended great. Happy birthday.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, hope your day ends better. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you!!  

Yesterday was just one of those days where I had a bunch of little stuff go wrong and it compiled into a streak of aggravation...lol today, lets' hope today goes better and I'm still a year older/wiser... hehe

Kara


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, Kara!!!


----------

